
GAN Demo – Paint Like Bob Ross - spiantino
http://paintwith.spell.ml
======
sharemywin
Little confused on the pricing?

it mentioned 8x GPUs in the blog to run a GAUGAN for this. What would that
cost and how long did it take to run?

~~~
ResidentMario
Hi author here. Training on ADE20K was performed on a V100x8 instance on AWS,
which costs $24.48/hour (or did last I checked). Training time was 13h 12m
13s, so total cost was $320-ish.

GANs are expensive to train from scratch. Fine-tuning on the Bob Ross image
corpus was comparatively cheap.

------
gus_massa
The tree-sky transitions are a probem. Perhaps you should try to help the
generator and add an automatic tree-sky region.

~~~
ResidentMario
Yeah I've been noticing that. If I were to do a V2 of this project I would
definitely revisit the segmentation maps to see if I can sharpen the edges of
the trees. If that didn't work I'd probably try adding a transition region,
like you suggest here.

